# Evidence of dependent parents to include with subclass 190 VISA



## reshad (Sep 30, 2012)

hi,

I want to apply for VISA at subclass 190 and i also want to add my mother who is 62 years old and totally dependent on me. As per Australia immigration site wants some evidence of her dependency on me, i need to know that what are documents that can prove she is dependent on me. As per Australia immigration site:

*To be considered a dependent relative you must prove they:*


have no other relative able to care for them in their own country - how can i prove because she has no other child
 are not currently married, engaged or in a de facto relationship - she is seperated
 usually are a resident in your household - what document will prove that she is living with me
 depend on you for financial support for their basic needs and you have supported them for a substantial period - what document will prove that i am the only financial support for her for last 4 years after her retirement.
 depend on you more than any other person or source.

*Acceptable forms of proof include:
*

a certified copy of their birth certificate and proof of their relationship to you
 proof that the relative lives in your household
 proof that your relative has been dependent on you for at least the last 12 months.
 if your relative is divorced, legally separated or widowed, you must provide certified copies of supporting evidence, such as:
 the document of legal divorce
 the document of legal separation
 the death certificate of the deceased partner.

thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Any reason she is not divorced? That may be your only problem here. Where is her ex husband? 

1,include a family tree. 
2, bills and letters to her showing the same address as you. 
3, her bank & savings statements showing no income.


----------



## reshad (Sep 30, 2012)

hi,

Thanks a lot for your response in such a short time. please find below the update regarding your suggestions:

1,include a family tree. Can you please elaborate a little bit about how can i represent the family tree?
2, bills and letters to her showing the same address as you.We living in a rented flat, so every comes with my land lord's name. However, the agreement with the land lord was made with me that means it is on my name. Is that enough instead of showing bills?
3, her bank & savings statements showing no income. Actually she has no bank or savings accounts then what can i do to prove financial dependecies?

Looking forward hearing from you.

thanks


----------



## elementv (May 15, 2014)

I am in a similar situation. The difference is that my mother and younger brother (student, living with mother, fully dependant financially) is in India and I live in the UK. My mother is widowed. 

Is it a requirement that applicant and dependents live at the same address? A quick reply would be appreciated. Many thanks.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes for a minimum of 12 months prior to applying. Your family are not your dependents as per DIBP criteria I'm afraid.


----------



## elementv (May 15, 2014)

_shel said:


> Yes for a minimum of 12 months prior to applying. Your family are not your dependents as per DIBP criteria I'm afraid.


Thanks Shel. Can you point me to the DIBP criteria (and the specific parts if possible) please. Is there a link? I'm unable to find it.

Also to clarify, my case has been with DIAC the same period I was away and has just been assigned to a CO. My family has been financially dependent on me all along.


----------



## reshad (Sep 30, 2012)

Dear shel,

Could you please reply about my enquiry, because i am stuck in a critical situation?

thanks


----------



## elementv (May 15, 2014)

Hi Reshad, my 2 pence..
1. Family tree - draw a simple tree diagram showing your parents and their children (including you)
2. Bills - you could show your rental agreement and if not mentioned anywhere get a letter from landlord saying all bills are paid by you (or is that mentioned in the agreement that you pay for them?)
3. Financial dependence - provide an ID proof for your mother that shows the same address as you. You and your mother (as your dependent) could write a letter stating that she does not have any income or bank account to show lack of that and that you provide for all expenses. If you want to take it further you can provide an affidavit which is a legal statement.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Any evidence needs to covet at least 12 months. Your mother must have received some letters to your home at some point? 

ID showing her address helps but is not great evidence as it does not prove she lives in your home, just that that is the address she gave the authority who issued the ID. Nor does it prove the time period has lived with you which must be a minimum of 12 months, hence the need for dated letters addressed to her.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

Possibly a declaration from a neighbor who has known you and your mother, stating that she lives with you at a given address since more than a year.

May be a declaration from your landlord stating that you and your mother live in the same house over 12 months can also help. In my opinion.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Neighbours or landlord declaration means nothing and wont be considered unless they are an Australian citizen or just happen to also be a CEO if a nationally recognised business. Such people can write anything you tell them to, doesn't make it true. 

If she has been living in his home for that period there must be evidence of such that is of an acceptable standard.


----------



## reshad (Sep 30, 2012)

Dear shel,

Sorry that i am highlighting same thing again again. Can you please give any idea about what kind of document that will prove my mother is living with me and i am her only child?

It will be great help if you can suggest any document type so that i can try to manage same for my perspective also.

thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You do not need to prove you are the only child. That is something DIBP can find out for themselves to verify your claim by checking with your government's tax and passport records. If their is a sibling the information will be handed over by your government or they will tell them no more children found  

Proof she lives in your home can be shown by offical records where your mother has had to state her address. Passport, tax, driving licence, bank or savings accounts, insurance, medical records etc
OR any letters addressed to her showing your address. They can be from anyone but printed letters with dates and her address showing are needed. They must cover at least 12 months but you only really need 1 from each quater. If you have none ask for duplicates from official sources, banks, education providers, medical and tax will usually send you old copies of letters they sent in the past. 

Start digging through old documents and you will find something with both her name and address on.


----------



## arsalanzaki911 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi Seniors,

Here, I have seen many people sharing their experiences and guiding others on complicated issues, thumbs up for all of you!!

I am also looking for some guidance please, 

I want to include my mother as dependent in my 189/190 visa application, by looking at this thread, so far, my understanding is that if the mother is not divorced or if the father is not deceased then adding mother as dependent is not possible, is it so?

In my case, my father is still alive, but he is married to another woman, and my mother is staying with me for the past 4 years, she is totally dependent on me. Can anyone please explain if I can add her as my dependent?

And, for some reason, if I will not be able to prove her as my dependent, in the later stage of my visa process, will I get a chance to remove her from my application and apply without her? Or the whole case will be rejected?


Any sort of guidance will be highly appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

arsalanzaki911 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Here, I have seen many people sharing their experiences and guiding others on complicated issues, thumbs up for all of you!!
> 
> ...


If your parents are no longer married and your mother is fully dependent on you, then you should be able to add her as a dependent to your application.

If, for some reason, you aren't able to prove she meets the criteria for dependent, you will be given the chance to remove her from your application and apply without her.

However, if she is found to be dependent and then fails the health check, your whole application will be rejected. For health checks, it's a "one fails = all fail" policy.


----------



## arsalanzaki911 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi Maggie-May24,

Thanks for your guidance.

My mother is not divorced but she is living with me in UAE under my sponsorship for more than 12 months and I am paying for all her needs, my father is not paying anything at all, my father can provide an affidavit to prove this, will this fulfill the requirement?

Regarding medical, please, do you have any idea of the kind of diseases that will cause problems? My mother has high blood pressure and minor cardio problems and she is over weight, do you think, these medical problems will create any issue?

Your help in this regard will greatly help me to make a realistic decision on adding her, thanks.




Maggie-May24 said:


> If your parents are no longer married and your mother is fully dependent on you, then you should be able to add her as a dependent to your application.
> 
> If, for some reason, you aren't able to prove she meets the criteria for dependent, you will be given the chance to remove her from your application and apply without her.
> 
> However, if she is found to be dependent and then fails the health check, your whole application will be rejected. For health checks, it's a "one fails = all fail" policy.


----------



## psai1989 (Apr 8, 2016)

I want to apply for PR to Australia, either subclass 189 or 190, and I want to include my mother in the application as a dependent. My mother is a widow aged 62 yrs and she has been living with me for the past 6 yrs. I am her only son. She cannot speak any English at all, as she did not even have basic high school education.

I have found certain clauses on the Australian immigration website for which I do not have sufficient evidence.

--- "documents showing that your relative has been dependent on you for at least the 12 months immediately before you lodge your application."
--- "they are wholly or substantially reliant on your financial support for their basic living needs (food, shelter and clothing)"
--- "they have relied on you for at least the 12 months immediately before you lodge your application."

My father was a retired government employee, so my mother is receiving family pension (upto 20k) after he has expired. We pay house rent, electricity bills, utility bills, etc, online through my mother's bank account and my own bank account. I have never transferred any money to my mother's bank account because we live together, and I give her some cash for her needs.
How can I prove that she is financially dependent on me? She is financially dependent on me, indeed. The family pension is not enough for her needs.

--- "documents showing that the relative lives in your household"
--- "they usually live with you"

We have been living in rented houses and we applied for address proofs at different points of time. As a result, both of us have different addresses on Aadhar cards. I got my passport already. So, I can change my mother's address in her Aadhar card and subsequently apply for passport with the same address.
Is it enough if we both have same address proofs at the time of applying?
All utility bills are on my name and the electricity bill is on house owner's name. The rent receipt is also on my name. There is no bill or any letter in the name of my mother to prove that she has been living with me for the past 12 months.

Please let me know whether I can include my mother in my PR application by providing any other legal documents. Anybody from India who can suggest any Indian documents?

My mother is really dependent on me financially and emotionally.
I cant choose the option of visit visa or parent visa, because she can not stay alone without me, for even 1 month.

Please help.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

psai1989 said:


> I want to apply for PR to Australia, either subclass 189 or 190, and I want to include my mother in the application as a dependent. My mother is a widow aged 62 yrs and she has been living with me for the past 6 yrs. I am her only son. She cannot speak any English at all, as she did not even have basic high school education.
> 
> I have found certain clauses on the Australian immigration website for which I do not have sufficient evidence.
> 
> ...


In my opinion, your mother is not "wholly dependent" on you. The 1st reason is because she is receiving pension. Second, your mother has a bank account, which you have never transferred any money into. Third, you have very little documentation on how your mother has relied on you for the last 12 months.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> If your parents are no longer married and your mother is fully dependent on you, then you should be able to add her as a dependent to your application.
> 
> If, for some reason, you aren't able to prove she meets the criteria for dependent, you will be given the chance to remove her from your application and apply without her.
> 
> However, if she is found to be dependent and then fails the health check, your whole application will be rejected. For health checks, it's a "one fails = all fail" policy.


Hay Maggie
Are you sure about one fails all fails policy for dependents over 18. I have heard that a dependent over the age of 18 can be removed from application anytime before grant.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

ozpunjabi said:


> Hay Maggie
> Are you sure about one fails all fails policy for dependents over 18. I have heard that a dependent over the age of 18 can be removed from application anytime before grant.


Yes, I'm sure. If they are dependents, you must include them in your application either as migrating depends or non-migrating dependents and they must pass the medical check.

If they are not dependents, you can remove them from your application.


----------



## aus-here-i-come (May 26, 2016)

Hello friends,

How is everyone.. and hope that everyone is doing good with their applications. The reason for posting in this thread is that this group seems pretty active as compared to other groups and there are many experienced people interacting. Hope that I am answered for my query. I am included my mother in my applications. Following are the details which relates to my mother.

1. My father and her only husband passed away in 1990 - IN FAVOR

2. The house we live in is on my mother's name. - NOT IN FAVOR

3. But I pay all the bills (which are also on her name) and maintenance related to the house which can be proved from my online utility payments history on my bank account and certificate from society's chairman stating that I am the focal person of the house. - IN FAVOR

4. My bank account address and address on my ID card is the same. - IN FAVOR

5. Other source of income is her government pension (which is very less i.e. around $320 AUD). - NOT IN FAVOR

6. Whereas, the monthly expenditure for an unattended old aged person can be more than 900 AUD. - IN FAVOR

7. She is a patient of hypertension (I have got the medical certificate). an may be some bills which I have paid. - IN FAVOR

8. My mother has 3 children including me (I am the youngest). My elder sister is married and lives in a different city with her family and my brother is living abroad for more than 3-4 year and currently living in Australia on Temp Work Visa since nov-2015. - IN FAVOR

9. She is dependent on me for her medical treatment and she is enlisted official medical card new and old. - IN FAVOR

Please help me through this, as she has really suffered a lot in past and she is really dependent on me.


----------



## M_F (Apr 11, 2016)

aus-here-i-come said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> How is everyone.. and hope that everyone is doing good with their applications. The reason for posting in this thread is that this group seems pretty active as compared to other groups and there are many experienced people interacting. Hope that I am answered for my query. I am included my mother in my applications. Following are the details which relates to my mother.
> 
> ...


Point number 2 is enough to prove that you are her dependent, not the other way around. On top of it, she gets pension. Don't think your application will be approved.


----------



## aus-here-i-come (May 26, 2016)

Well the addition to point two is that, she has gifted me the house 2 years back. But it's still on her name.


----------



## vicky8 (Aug 30, 2016)

cancerianlrules said:


> Possibly a declaration from a neighbor who has known you and your mother, stating that she lives with you at a given address since more than a year.
> 
> May be a declaration from your landlord stating that you and your mother live in the same house over 12 months can also help. In my opinion.


My brother 190 visa has been allocated to GSM officer. He doesn't have any wife/kids as dependents. My parents are dependent on him. But, border is saying that parents can be dependent only if one of them (mom/dad) is dead or divorced. I meet all other requirements of my parents being dependent like live with my brother, financial dependent, etc. but my mom & dad are both alive. Is there any way around this? Why is that one of my parent has to be dead to be a dependent?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

vicky8 said:


> My brother 190 visa has been allocated to GSM officer. He doesn't have any wife/kids as dependents. My parents are dependent on him. But, border is saying that parents can be dependent only if one of them (mom/dad) is dead or divorced. I meet all other requirements of my parents being dependent like live with my brother, financial dependent, etc. but my mom & dad are both alive. Is there any way around this? Why is that one of my parent has to be dead to be a dependent?


In DIBP's opinion, parents are dependent on each other so if both are alive and married they cannot be included as dependents in your application. I've never ever heard of DIBP making any exception to this rule.


----------



## vicky8 (Aug 30, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> In DIBP's opinion, parents are dependent on each other so if both are alive and married they cannot be included as dependents in your application. I've never ever heard of DIBP making any exception to this rule.


To your reply " In DIBP's opinion, parents are dependent on each other so if both are alive and married they cannot be included as dependents in your application. I've never ever heard of DIBP making any exception to this rule."

Can this rule be challenged or relaxed in certain situations? How can parents depend on each other, if they are old and at this age, they really depend on kids to take care of them? If one of parent is dead, only then kids can include them in 190 visa application as dependents. Doesn't make sense. Is this a cultural thing? Will writing about this to minister help? I have been asked to withdraw the parents application by DIBP, to which they are neither confirming refund nor are they offering alternative visa subclass to apply. My brother is sponsored by NSW & has no wife/kids. My parents have ticked all other boxes like police clearance, health checks, etc.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

vicky8 said:


> To your reply " In DIBP's opinion, parents are dependent on each other so if both are alive and married they cannot be included as dependents in your application. I've never ever heard of DIBP making any exception to this rule."
> 
> Can this rule be challenged or relaxed in certain situations? How can parents depend on each other, if they are old and at this age, they really depend on kids to take care of them? If one of parent is dead, only then kids can include them in 190 visa application as dependents. Doesn't make sense. Is this a cultural thing? Will writing about this to minister help? I have been asked to withdraw the parents application by DIBP, to which they are neither confirming refund nor are they offering alternative visa subclass to apply. My brother is sponsored by NSW & has no wife/kids. My parents have ticked all other boxes like police clearance, health checks, etc.


Like I said, the rule is that you cannot include two married parents as dependents. I've never heard of this rule being relaxed or waived. It's not a cultural thing, this rule applies to all applicants. If your parents have more children living as PR/citizens in Australia, then they can apply for a parent visa.


----------



## vicky8 (Aug 30, 2016)

Doesn't parent visa takes 30 years ? We are only 2 children. I am already Aus citizen. My brother is on this 190 application as main applicant. My parents are dependent on my brother & if he comes here too, we cant leave our parents alone


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

vicky8 said:


> Doesn't parent visa takes 30 years ? We are only 2 children. I am already Aus citizen. My brother is on this 190 application as main applicant. My parents are dependent on my brother & if he comes here too, we cant leave our parents alone


The non-contributory parent visa has a published timeline of 30 years although I've seen posts from migration agents saying 10 years is more likely. The contributory parent visa is another option but it's very expensive (approx. $100K for two parents).

I understand your issue, but DIBP takes a firm stance on this. They provide some limited options for parents to migrate. If these options aren't possible due to time, cost, health issues, eligibility, etc., the children have the choice to remain in their home country to take care of the parents. I know it may seem harsh, but DIBP sets the rules around who can be considered a dependent. Not everyone is able to migrate regardless of how much they may want to or think they should be able to.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

vicky8 said:


> Doesn't parent visa takes 30 years ? We are only 2 children. I am already Aus citizen. My brother is on this 190 application as main applicant. My parents are dependent on my brother & if he comes here too, we cant leave our parents alone


Rules are rules. Plain simple. There is no way to go around the "parents being dependent on each other" This is immigration law i.e., "<dependent parent> does not have a spouse or de facto partner...". 

The other option is the contributory parent visa, which takes about 12 to 24 months.


----------



## Nidadvice23 (Sep 10, 2016)

Please i need advice. I applied for partner visa and iclude my two daughter age 28 and 31 as a dependent child. Case officer requested for evidence of dependency. Heres our situation

*my two daughters really depends on me and my husband, their not working and not married nor in a de facto rel. 
*they live with me
*my husband support us but the thing is, he is sending money everymonth to me, then he will just say how much money do i need to give to my daughters. Which mean theres is no really evidence that we support them finacially as we give them money cash and we dont do bank transfer coz were living in a same house.
*for the last 3 yrs they went to australia as a student. They live with my husband. They worked there as a part time while studying. But really depends on my husband. My husband provide their foods, shelter, and giving some money as well, but it already cash. We can provide proved that they live in a same house. And now they live with me. 

Heres the question. 
Is theres a chance that my partner visa will refuse because of my two daughter? If the case officer is not sarisfy with their dependency. Or the case officer will advice to remove my two daughters to my application? Thanks for those who will answer my question.


----------

